

Come discover Electronic Dance Music at its best from artists you care about. - shawnjanas
http://turnchannel.com/

======
SeppoErviala
The images switch quite rapidly. I prefer the rate they have at
<http://filtermusic.net/> One per song could also work.

I think you should use some transition effect for images.

Controls clip at the bottom with Chrome on Ubuntu 12.04:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9414611/turnchannel.png>

------
nicholassmith
Looks nice, some of the fonts blur out a bit on my Macbook Air 13" which is a
bit distracting. Out of curiosity how are you getting round the which are
legit/pirate tracks being sent in?

~~~
shawnjanas
I will look into the font issue. Iam just streaming public songs off of
soundcloud at the moment.

~~~
nicholassmith
Oh awesome! Nice way to get round any of the legal issues.

